# Spearfishing an AJ..



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

check this out..Kevin shot a nice AJ yesterday..of course the battery pooped out before the shark and turtle showed up..still had a great day...

http://youtu.be/nqxbC49xmeM


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Kevin, You would have been better off just gutting him Rather than trying to get the knife through a rock that just pisses them off more.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> Kevin, You would have been better off just gutting him Rather than trying to get the knife through a rock that just pisses them off more.


A good spike type knife like my Riffe Silencer is great for getting in there to the sweet spot. I usually just let the big ones hang out on the shaft for a good long time for them to bleed out before I start pulling them in.

Nice AJ and good video.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great video! Congrats on a great fish!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you happen to measure him? Just curious how big he was.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice fish, thanks for sharing Mark!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job! The easiest and fastest way to kill them is reach deep in their gills and rip them out. Seriously, way easier and safer than trying to stab them with something. They die quickly with no oxygen...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice fish (35 lbs?) and video!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

what type of camera do you use? The footage looks very nice!


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

wher u shoot him at


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

FenderBender said:


> Great job! The easiest and fastest way to kill them is reach deep in their gills and rip them out. Seriously, way easier and safer than trying to stab them with something. They die quickly with no oxygen...


++1 :thumbsup:


----------

